# European Habitat



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Right now it has a plaster around it drying.The hoof prints were made before the base was filled to make it easier.After it is dry im going to make the dirt base on the rest just like the hoof prints.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey looks cool so far. How'd you make the hoof prints? Id like to make one of these if I get a buck this year.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I think a little bit of native grass would look nice, for sure a little old rusty barbed wire running around the fencepost, that would like awesome!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

TheHunter831 said:


> Hey looks cool so far. How'd you make the hoof prints? Id like to make one of these if I get a buck this year.


well considering his dad has a taxidermy shop it would be my guess that he has some deer legs around the shop, just imprint the hoof in a little bit of clay


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> well considering his dad has a taxidermy shop it would be my guess that he has some deer legs around the shop, just imprint the hoof in a little bit of clay


Well i think i still have my hooves from my 1st deer(shot in 2008) so i can use them. But what kind of clay?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

cant answer that for you, sorry. possibly molding clay


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey Mike, can you please write what types of materials and how much you use on the project? I really want to make one of theese but need some instruction.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes what i used was a deer hoof.And what i used is called molding plaster.You can find it at most craft stores and its preaty cheap.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok today i finished putting on the dirt(dirt substitute) and moss.If you guys have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Awesome work, I love it.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you i just thought i would do something different.Its still not finished but looks good as it sets.I also figured that it could also be used for a pedestal for a shoulder mount.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Sweet, whered you get the dirt? And moss? Pry from ur dad?


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

The moss i got at dollar tree.And the dirt i got from my dad.It is older stuff that he had but it worked great.I also read in a habitat book that you can use sawdust just paint it brown.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Alright cool i see what i can find.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

How did you make the bass box? What is the white in the 1st set of pics? Is it just a board? How can I put grass on mine? Im finding out that I dont know as much about this stuff as I thought.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Ok I'm interested to see how this turns out. Looks good so far!


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

I added some natural grasses, a rock, and some barbwire.I will get the rack on tomorrow and get the barbwire situated.I am also trying to find some more natural weeds to suit it.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

did you patina the barbed wire? im glad you used my idea! it looks great so far! im gonna buld one of those someday when I get a nice buck that isnt quite worth 400 dollars mounted!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

So you used grass from ouside? Or fake grass? Looks cool.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Not to put you down or anything but my idea before i first started this was to rap the barb wire around the antlers to make it seem like the deer got stuck and died.The grasses are real but they are dry so chances are they are not going to fall apart.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Great job so far. Ill be checking back to see a finished product.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

BowTecArcher11 said:


> Not to put you down or anything but my idea before i first started this was to rap the barb wire around the antlers to make it seem like the deer got stuck and died.The grasses are real but they are dry so chances are they are not going to fall apart.


hmm, not really sure how that would look, I say go for it. I cant wrap my head around that looking right. hope you prove me wrong though!


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok here is the finished product for now.Might ad some stuff later along the way but here is how it sits for now.


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

Nice job, with just a wee little help from Dad. Looks great!. :thumbs_up Next job mounting a deer :teeth:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohh.. I didnt realize that you were putting the skull on the ground, I thought you were going to hang it from the post


----------



## ajbowshooter (Nov 16, 2012)

Thats awsome


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Thats pretty sweet!! Nice job


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you all.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks great!!

Maybe an old rusty shot up no hunting sign hanging crocked on the post.

Great job, keep up the good work.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Turned out great, nice work!

Ya Pinger that would look cool also.


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thats looks sick man!


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks.I am looking around for a sign but I will find one.


----------

